# A Good Morning's Work....



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Been grindin' hard this AM.. TxDrake was kind enough to bid second high on the pens donated for the auction for the little gals 'epilepsy dog' so he got a pick.. Seems like he has a 'thang' for Texas Red Cedar and preferred that over the pens I showed. Just happened to have a BIG box of beautiful Red Cedar planks that StateVet/Stumpy laid on the geezer a couple of years back..from up in his neck of the woods..Cedar Park.. Thanks again,George.

MAN !!! I smell like the inside of a fine cigar box right about now. I love the aroma of that cedar when I'm drilling or turning on the lathe... Plan A was to just sand the pens smooth so he could continue to enjoy the aroma...but they just 'needed' some final polish...I'm sending along a little 'brick' of the leftover material so he can sniff it if he needs a 'fix'..LOL..Below is pix of the "Majestic" in cedar that he won...and a little 'langniappe' in the form of a Red Cedar/.308 cartridge pen...since I'm guessing that TxDrake is a hunter from his profile... Wouldn't be a bit surprised if "Mrs Drake" might get a little surprise as well...

Bottom pix is a couple of 'Duchess' pens I whacked out this AM while I wuz on a roll....They got a cute little ring of 'diamonds' around the middle of the pens..Turned out right nice as well...

Thanks again for helping out the little gal, TxDrake/William.. It was all for a danged good cause....:cheers:


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Very nice work.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Very nice, very nice indeed! I'm with you on the cedar, love the smell (spread the shavings around to keep the creepy crawlies away)


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Jim,

Those are beautiful works of art!!! I did a very small part compared to the job of you and that beautiful young woman!!!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

TXDRAKE said:


> Jim,
> 
> Those are beautiful works of art!!! I did a very small part compared to the job of you and that beautiful young woman!!!


Jason..ya gotta pardon the 'William'...I'm getting on in years and get a little confused if I gotta deal with more than one person at a time..

In any event...you will like them...:spineyes:


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Very Nice Work and x2 on the cedar!!


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

Those are some beautiful pens. And hers some green for that big heart of gold you have.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice !


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Top shelf mate!!


----------

